# Arnold Bax



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I haven't listened to a single note this man ever wrote, but I have seen him talked about a lot on here as being an incredibly unique and innovative composer who made very surreal soundscapes. The Symphony No. 2 in particular I've seen mentioned the most so I'm going to start with that. What are other things he wrote that would be a good gateway into listening to Bax, and I'd love to know some further background about his compositional style.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> I haven't listened to a single note this man ever wrote, but I have seen him talked about a lot on here as being an incredibly unique and innovative composer who made very surreal soundscapes. The Symphony No. 2 in particular I've seen mentioned the most so I'm going to start with that. What are other things he wrote that would be a good gateway into listening to Bax, and I'd love to know some further background about his compositional style.


Oh his tone poems are simply wonderful evocations of Britain. Listen to them all, but especially November Woods and Tintagel.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Seconded. Actually, the tone poems are a better gateway to this excellent (imo) composer, even better than the symphonies. Personally, I also love his violin concerto and cello concerto.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I favor the Bax symphonies, especially no. 5. My favorite tone poem is Winter Legends for piano and orchestra. The chamber works are loaded with superb music as well.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

He really is a brilliant composer who I haven't listened to for a while. I'm going to be listening to his music as soon as I can.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I would start with Tintagel. 
I was the one calling his symphonies surrealist. I dont know why, I find his music somewhat strange, but I cannot pinpoint why. Listen for example to the Symphony in F, which exudes this strangeness


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm a fan of the string quartets. If you like Dvorak's SQs then you'll find much to enjoy in Bax's first quartet. The 2nd quartet is tougher to get into but no less rewarding. I like Bax's symphonies too.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

In the Faery Hills and Nympholept are top tier tone poems. I think Bax is one of the very best symphonists, but his probing concentration can be mistaken for meandering. #7 seems to lighten up a bit, but not much.

I recall seeing Sibelius and others like Braga-Santos described as "Monumentalists" and Bax probably fits that term as well.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Jacck said:


> Listen for example to the Symphony in F, which exudes this strangeness


Just to clarify, this is not one of Bax' seven numbered symphonies, nor the unnumbered "Spring fire' symphony, but a work that was orchestrated by Yates from Bax' piano score that he left behind. It would be better to first focus on the 100% Bax symphonies, especially 1,2,3,5,6.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Bax's style is quite unique - his orchestral sound is instantly recognizable. He loves the deeper, darker textures. His music is evocative in the extreme: full of atmosphere. Close your eyes and you can imagine you are in some small cottage off the Irish coast. The music develops slowly - he didn't write zippy allegros. For me, the symphonies are a great way to get into the music - the third is my favorite. But Spring Fire is also a great introduction. The one record label to look to is Chandos. They have more Bax in the catalog than anyone and it's all good.

Gotta add: Bax is one of those composers for which headphone listening is essential IMO. Some of the chamber/solo music works well through speakers, but the details of orchestration and sonority are best heard through good cans.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

I'd add: _Tale the Pine Trees Knew_ to the list of worthy tone poem introductions to Bax's work. He does require some (well worthwhile) effort; as Julian Herbage wrote: he demands "the same clear intellect and austere sense of lyrical beauty that the composer possesses."


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> Bax's style is quite unique - his orchestral sound is instantly recognizable. He loves the deeper, darker textures. His music is evocative in the extreme: full of atmosphere. Close your eyes and you can imagine you are in some small cottage off the Irish coast. The music develops slowly - he didn't write zippy allegros. For me, the symphonies are a great way to get into the music - the third is my favorite. But Spring Fire is also a great introduction. The one record label to look to is Chandos. They have more Bax in the catalog than anyone and it's all good.


Yes, Chandos has been Bax's champion. This label also has 2 cycles of his symphonies (Thomson and Handley).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

When I first dove into Bax, someone told me to listen to one symphony per evening (in order) for seven days. That was a nice way of getting introduced to them.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

And then, when you're a Bax junkie, this is essential reading:


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Merl said:


> I'm a fan of the string quartets. If you like Dvorak's SQs then you'll find much to enjoy in Bax's first quartet. *The 2nd quartet is tougher to get into but no less rewarding. *I like Bax's symphonies too.


I listened to this last night and was immediately hooked from start to finish. I can see it being a lot to digest at first, though. The other thing I listened to was the Phantasy Sonata for Viola and Harp which was wonderful.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

From the chamber music, the harp quintet is a must.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

GucciManeIsTheNewWebern said:


> I haven't listened to a single note this man ever wrote, but I have seen him talked about a lot on here as being an incredibly unique and innovative composer who made very surreal soundscapes. The Symphony No. 2 in particular I've seen mentioned the most so I'm going to start with that. What are other things he wrote that would be a good gateway into listening to Bax, and I'd love to know some further background about his compositional style.


I'm glad for this post. I've been seeing everyone posting about his works and have also been curious. I'll be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Merl said:


> I'm a fan of the string quartets. If you like Dvorak's SQs then you'll find much to enjoy in Bax's first quartet. The 2nd quartet is tougher to get into but no less rewarding. I like Bax's symphonies too.


Any recording in particular that you'd recommend? I know you likely have all of them.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Bax isn't particularly tuneful or ear-catching in my opinion. You won't go away humming the tunes you heard.

This isn't to say he isn't a great composer; he is. But his style is not particularly tuneful or linear. He is a combination romantic, expressionist and impressionist. His music comes in more angular than straight lines.

His strengths are emotional attachment, orchestration, ability to string together a story. Like most composers from his homeland the sea was a mighty influence and is often reflected in his music.

I too agree his tone poems are easier to get to know than the symphonies. I've been partial to *November Woods*, *By The Sea-shore* and *The* *Garden of Fand*.

Of the symphonies I'd say *Nos. 3 and 6* are the better ones.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Ok, I'm sold. Symphony No. 2 is a total tour de force. Philoctetes mentioned that some think of him as meandering at times, and I can totally see why, but I don't hear these digressions as aimless at all, and on the contrary he is very thorough in his musical argument. It's a really vibrant and dynamic piece with a lot of profound and poignant moments (yeah I know I sound like I'm rattling off the same buzzwords everyone does). I think the way he uses the organ as a textural enhancer to create a bleak layer of low sound is brilliant too. I dig his orchestration and overall style - like the post above me, he definitely doesn't make catchy earworms or tunes you hum, it's a very different aesthetic he produces. 

The tone poem November Woods was tacked onto the end of the album and I mistakenly thought it was the last movement of the symphony. Never said I was bright :lol: But I thought that was awesome too!

EDIT: I also agree that he's not only Romantic but also expressionist, particularly in that he calls for extended techniques (my ears are most attuned to those in the strings 'cause i'm a string player) which allows him to work with a broad palette of colors and timbres. His music is obviously nothing like Webern and I read from his wiki page that he actively distanced himself from Schönberg & Co. but I can't help but hear some of Webern's expressionism in his music, not by style or aesthetic ideal, but in spirit.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

_His music is obviously nothing like Webern and I read from his wiki page that he actively distanced himself from Schönberg & Co. but I can't help but hear some of Webern's expressionism in his music, not by style or aesthetic ideal, but in spirit._

Right nothing like Webern but expression and emotion carry his weight. Bax was a highly romantic fellow that had lots of lovers. Thus he had a lot of ups and downs emotionally in his adult life. Much of that is played out in his music.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

mbhaub said:


> And then, when you're a Bax junkie, this is essential reading:
> View attachment 143416


And... Bax was a fine writer himself. His memoir 'Farewell My Youth' is a delightful exercise in self-deprecating under-statement, and often very funny.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I will not contest any of the above recommendations, but I must mention in haste Bax's chamber and piano works, especially his piano sonatas. These two albums are well worth exploring.



















His choral music is not to sneeze at either.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Bax was a master of conjuring up atmospheres, mostly legendary evocations, and the orchestra was his main palette to paint some truly colourful and suggestive pieces of art. As for chamber pieces, I suggest _In memoriam_ for english horn, harp and string quartet, the Concerto for flute, oboe, harp and string quartet and _Threnody and Scherzo_ for winds and strings. Some of his output does tend to be too prolix and diffuse like most of the violin sonatas.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The piece to begin a listening affair with Bax? My vote, too: _Tintagel_. If that doesn't hook you, you'll probably never become a Baxist. Though, hopefully, I'm wrong about that, since _everybody_ should be a Baxist. So if that doesn't hook you, I still wish you the best of luck in becoming a Baxist. Much great music there to explore.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

So I went from never even hearing of this guy four months ago to never hearing this guy four days ago to buying four albums today. I decided to go with the tone poems since they're so well regarded. Since Chandos is on sale right now I nabbed these:






























So far, Spring Fire, November Woods and The Garden of Fand have been excellent.


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

The best tone poem I have listened in years: In Memoriam. 

I also strongly recommend his Cello and Violin Concerti and his 2nd and 5th symphonies. Winter Legends is superb too.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> From the chamber music, the harp quintet is a must.


This is lovely. I like the Elegiac Trio for flute, viola, and harp too. I'm a big fan of that instrumentation choice, it's so well balanced.


----------

